# New Article @ Parkerplanaslineage.com!



## True2Kenpo (Aug 15, 2006)

Fellow Martial Artists,

I am very honored to announce a new article posted on Mr. "Huk" Planas website, http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com/Articles.html.

The article is entitled "The Planas Paradox" and was written by Mr. David Calhoun of Lemoore, California.

If you have an opportunity, please take some time to read this great addition to the site.

Hope you enjoy!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------

